
Show HN: List of games that let you write programs and/or design hardware - esc_nor
https://klab.neocities.org/projects/games-that-let-you-program/list.html
======
esc_nor
So I've been collecting logic games pretty much since I first played MYST and
RIVEN back in the day.

Lately I've started focusing on "programming" and "hardware" logic games.
Since pretty much every list on the Net lists the same 4 or 5 games (at least
two of which were by Zachtronic every time - not that I don't like
Zachtronic!), I made my own.

Please have a look and feel free to reach out if there are games that are
missing. No doubt there are several (I hope).

~~~
lavamantis
HUMAN RESOURCE MACHINE is pretty good, though about 1/2 through, the
challenges started to seem like my actual day job. Definitely would recommend
for kids interested in picking up programming.

~~~
esc_nor
Sounds like quite the endorsement from an "industry insider".

I did finish it, though it tok me quite some time, didn't have the
strength/brain to get into 7 Billion Humans though.

